# Find events



## xxmimixx (25 Jan 2012)

Hi
was looking for events and it seems that on Triathlon word you need a subscrption number to get access to event listing 

Does anyone have one that dont use or do you use any other website which are more user friendly? Obviously apart from the BTF website 

ta


----------



## 007fair (26 Jan 2012)

Try http://www.entrycentral.com/index.php


----------



## fimm (26 Jan 2012)

Entry Central, simply because a lot of dus/tris use them. Perhaps more useful in some areas than other. The Triathlon Scotland website has a list of all Scottish triathlons.

Why not the BTF website?


----------



## xxmimixx (26 Jan 2012)

fimm said:


> Why not the BTF website?


 

I said 'apart' from the BTF because I already knew of that one 

Thanks for the Entry Central suggestion had not heard of it, I will check it out


----------



## Arsen Gere (27 Jan 2012)

Some for the northeast:
http://www.trihard.co.uk/
http://www.vo2maxracingevents.co.uk/


----------

